# Lightroom CC (Cloud) - Bug or Feature?



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm going to point this issue out one the LR forums, if its not already mentioned, but others should be aware.

After getting the new versions of Adobe Photography plan installed out in my studio today, I decided that I'd try loading images I captured using Canon Utilities, so I pointed Canon Utilities at the exe file. that cause a error message, and LR CC did not import my photo. Fair enough, I did not really expect that to work.

So, I tried to selectively add the files to CC, it turns out that you can pick and choose files to upload to the cloud.

When I tried, it opened the standard windows browser, and all I saw were a bunch of RAW CR2 logos and file numbers, there was no way to tell which file I wanted to use. The same issue exists with Photoshop, but I can use Bridge to browse files and open them in Photoshop CC.

So, I gave up and opened the files in Photoshop using Bridge. Then Photoshop asked me if I wanted to upload my files to Lightroom CC and the cloud. Its the same issue, it opens the windows browser so you can select the files, but I just see a icon for raw files. jpeg's display the thumbnail just fine.

I know that I could but software that will display the jpg thumb contained in the raw files, but it seems that Lightroom CC does not make it easy to import a raw file when you have multiple ones to select from.

I don't think its actually a bug, but rather something that they have not thought out very well. They allow you to pick and choose files to bring into the cloud, but want you to just import them all?


----------



## stevelee (Oct 23, 2017)

In the Finder on a Mac, if you select a RAW file and hit Space, it will display the picture. In a list view, hitting up and down arrows will choose the next or previous items and show them. I don't know the PC equivalent for that.

I use Bridge myself normally, anyway. I've never got used to the database method in LR or Apple Photos, so I just deal with discrete files in relevant folders. I did download the "Classic" version, but am even less likely to use it given the direction things look headed.


----------



## LDS (Oct 23, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When I tried, it opened the standard windows browser, and all I saw were a bunch of RAW CR2 logos and file numbers, there was no way to tell which file I wanted to use.



It looks it's a two stage process, when you add from a disk drive - first you select a folder or files from a folder, then select what to import in the LR CC UI. At least is documented as such:

https://helpx.adobe.com/in/lightroom-cc/using/add-photos.html

Maybe it's a bit confusing you can select files at each stage - maybe just selecting the folder and then selecting the images with bigger previews later would have been more coherent - but remember the import dialog was what many beginners didn't understand.

If you want to select files in the OS selection dialog, you need to configure the OS to show thumbnails for the RAW files, I'm afraid.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi stevelee, LDS. 
My understanding of Mt Spokane's post was that he understands how to import, just that it is pretty near impossible to select images to import if you have no thumbnail preview, we all understand the thumb of a Chevy Impala (for instance!) but not many of us can remember whether IMG_1234 is a Chevy Impala or a Dodge Challenger, especially if we are trying to select 20 shots from 100 in a folder! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## LDS (Oct 23, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> My understanding of Mt Spokane's post was that he understands how to import, just that it is pretty near impossible to select images to import if you have no thumbnail preview, we all understand the thumb of a Chevy Impala (for instance!) but not many of us can remember whether IMG_1234 is a Chevy Impala or a Dodge Challenger, especially if we are trying to select 20 shots from 100 in a folder!



Right, but you can select a folder and LR CC will show the thumbnails in the Import windows before actually importing the images, it won't import the selected files directly. Just, you won't see the file names in that window <G>.

Which is usually what you did in LR "Classic" till now (but you could see file names).

If you need the thumbnails in the OS dialog you have to setup your OS to display them, in Windows 7/8 it's the Camera Codecs Pack but may not support the latest models, in 10 it's included but I don't know how good its support is, and there are always third party solutions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2017)

*Solved: Lightroom CC (Cloud) - Bug or Feature?*



LDS said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding of Mt Spokane's post was that he understands how to import, just that it is pretty near impossible to select images to import if you have no thumbnail preview, we all understand the thumb of a Chevy Impala (for instance!) but not many of us can remember whether IMG_1234 is a Chevy Impala or a Dodge Challenger, especially if we are trying to select 20 shots from 100 in a folder!
> ...



OK, I did not see that "Choose Folder" button on the bottom and went back two times after your post until I noticed it. Its the same as the simplified import method they tried in Lightroom and was panned due to the extra step.

I prefer to avoid that 2nd step, but at least I've figured it out now.


----------

